# Random pics



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Boredom has set in... :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Please get bored a lot more often!!  :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I will have to second that motion bandman!!!

That sprig on that pinnie is nice!

Can't wait to have my way with the canadas and fat greenies again!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i think i see some chingaling on that honker 

Sweet Pics Swamper keepem coming


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pics. Bluebird is in great contrast.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!

I wish I had a better set-up.

I could have got some great shots of those blue birds!

Look close at the geese, most of them are banded! 8)


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice pictures, keep up the good work!!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya i'm pritty sure that the female honker has a band on her leg. :lol:


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

That pinnie is amazing! What a great pic. I concur with the others, I love the contrast on the bluebird pic.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I definately need to get a nice pintail like that for my wall next year.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome pics


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

ValleyCity, how the do you know that one is the female?


----------

